# couple of random pics



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is snootie...my baby BKK that I raised along with 2 siblings, now living happily in the adult Taiwan tank.










" Im going for the Turquoise look" and would you look at the size of that waterflea/scud...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, Anna. The BKK I got from last August's group buy finally got berried a week ago.... I thought it was a male lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Randy, I am sooo proud of this baby, having raised it myself from birth, it gives me great pride to know I managed it  Not sure what sex yet, but Im leaning towards a female, cause its always been the bigger stronger one of all 3 of them, and I see it out and about more often.

Glad your gals finally berried...are you going to put her in a breeder box or just leave it to nature in the tank? The nice thing about the box is you get to watch when the female is empty so you KNOW there are babies in the box, and can actually see them grow, get to know what colors you've got etc.

I wouldn't hesitate to do it this way again, I felt it was much more thrilling for me, and beneficial to the babies to see they were well fed (something you can't always tell when they are born in the tank) and growing good right from the start.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Thanks Randy, I am sooo proud of this baby, having raised it myself from birth, it gives me great pride to know I managed it  Not sure what sex yet, but Im leaning towards a female, cause its always been the bigger stronger one of all 3 of them, and I see it out and about more often.
> 
> Glad your gals finally berried...are you going to put her in a breeder box or just leave it to nature in the tank? The nice thing about the box is you get to watch when the female is empty so you KNOW there are babies in the box, and can actually see them grow, get to know what colors you've got etc.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to do it this way again, I felt it was much more thrilling for me, and beneficial to the babies to see they were well fed (something you can't always tell when they are born in the tank) and growing good right from the start.


Hi Anna, I will just leave her in the tank. It's her first batch I'll try not to disturb her too much. I think yours is a female too, and I hope I can see my some TB babies soon too.


----------

